

Show HN: Follow App, an experiment in iterative restricted sketching - andsmi2
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/follow-app/id916389222?ls=1&mt=8

======
andsmi2
This small iPhone app allows you to "react" and iterate other drawings by
tracing and submitting them as a reply. There is no undo, and only one color--
black.... the drawing is fairly rudimentary, but I wanted to experiment with
different back end storage capabilities and with storing and replaying paths.

In addition I'd love to see what people can do with a basic "sketch" I or
others have drawn. How do they interpret it, make it different, or better.

I almost think of it as a "twitter for doodlers" \--but mostly I'd just love
some feedback.

It's free, available for iPhone, and ready to go. Please provide whatever
feedback you can. There are a number of very obvious features that could be
added--but I want to gauge the interest of the community and move on from
there.

